# CBD strain for anxiety, focus and relax



## verllar (Nov 6, 2017)

Hello, im looking for CBD strain for mostly anxiety, focus, relax and almost without thc, because i need it to work.


----------



## TCH (Nov 6, 2017)

Subbed


----------



## Arron Suominen (Nov 20, 2017)

If you look up dinamed it has the highest CBD available I have seen so far.


----------



## zach-hale (Jan 9, 2018)

Ever thought of using Hemp Oils for this? I have some friends that do and it really helps! Check out my thread I just posted!


----------



## gb123 (Jan 10, 2018)

hemp is not as good...


----------



## Canadian Farmer (Jan 10, 2018)

verllar said:


> Hello, im looking for CBD strain for mostly anxiety, focus, relax and almost without thc, because i need it to work.


Check out this link
https://herb.co/2017/04/22/cbd-strains-anxiety/


----------

